#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Chiang Mai Real Estate >  >  Lovely Riverside Room 8,500

## ChiangMaiFun

one year lease

new renovation

slimline TV/DVD

16th floor - very nice room

----------


## LaNoLin

How much you can give the discount if exclude furniture.

Thanks

----------

